# 30 Dumb Inventions



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.life.com/image/3270485/in-gallery/25371/30-dumb-inventions


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I can hear the tomatoes screaming!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh. My. God....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Some of those are great! :lol:


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Some people apparently have too much time on their hands!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Some of those are great! :lol:


Does anyone really believe that the two "cigarette" holders were designed for cigarettes? :lol:

Rich


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

My personal favorite is the TV Glasses!!

As for the machine gun that shoots around the corner, I read an article about a rifle that was functional in performing this task and actually had crude (by today's standards) optics that would let you see what you were aiming at too. IIRC it was invented by the Germans in WW1 but never put into service.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Please don't let them find out about the illuminated tires in "da 'hood". Having LEDs under cars is bad enough.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

:lol: That stuff is great.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> My personal favorite is the TV Glasses!!
> 
> As for the machine gun that shoots around the corner, I read an article about a rifle that was functional in performing this task and actually had crude (by today's standards) optics that would let you see what you were aiming at too. IIRC it was invented by the Germans in WW1 but never put into service.


I think a version of the gun is in production and used by special forces in several countries. Israel comes to mind. How it works is kinda cumbersome, but it does work. It has proper optics and is actually a pistol in a case that can be maneuvered around a corner. The trigger on the rifle actually pulls the trigger on the pistol in the case that is sticking around the corner.

Rich


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I think a version of the gun is in production and used by special forces in several countries. Israel comes to mind. How it works is kinda cumbersome, but it does work. It has proper optics and is actually a pistol in a case that can be maneuvered around a corner. The trigger on the rifle actually pulls the trigger on the pistol in the case that is sticking around the corner.
> 
> Rich


Here it is. It uses a Glock pistol.

http://www.gizmag.com/go/2576/picture/6425/


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Here it is. It uses a Glock pistol.
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/go/2576/picture/6425/


I think I saw that on the History Channel. Or a channel of that ilk. Thought that was more useless trivia to burden my poor mind with but, here I am using it! :lol:

Rich


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

You mean the trivia knowledge or the corner-shot gun?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

koji68 said:


> You mean the trivia knowledge or the corner-shot gun?


The useless trivia that my mind is cluttered with. :lol:

Rich


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

The guy with the mini-television was ahead of his time. I've seem people at the gym watching tv shows in mini televisions that they call "iPod" :eek2:

The dog restrainer is just a hoot. I'd love to run around the neighborhood trying to restrain my dog.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder how the tomatoes felt about having alligator clips attached to them? 

Mike


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> I wonder how the tomatoes felt about having alligator clips attached to them?
> 
> Mike


The tomatoes that are into S&M love it, the ones that into piercings say it doesn't hurt a bit, the rest cry. :grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The_ "Phone-answering Robot"_ could be handy -- an early version of 'bluetooth, no doubt?

The "External Turkey Roaster" looks familiar. Oh, I remember -- it's like a tanning bed for turkeys!

:sure:


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

After finding out that tomatoes had pain, L Ron Hubbard then made his next great invention: The Cult of Scientology, to find out if people have pain


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hubbard was able to "clear" mental problems that have been plaguing tomatoes for many generations thanks to this invention. Eventually this meter led directly to the "E Meter", doing the same for people. He found a way to attach the "E Meter" though that didn't involve alligators.

Having done business with the "Church" of Scientology in the past I was able to learn much of their language.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

koji68 said:


> The guy with the mini-television was ahead of his time. I've seem people at the gym watching tv shows in mini televisions that they call "iPod" :eek2:


What do you mean, when I'm at the gym I always see people watching TV on their Zunes  :lol:


----------

